# Clomid- do I need monitoring?



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,
I have been diagnosed as having PCO and would like to try clomid again.  I used clomid for 2months about 3 years ago, but had to go for monitoring.  I would take this for 5 days at the begining of my Cycle and go for scans during the second half to see how ovulation is progressing.  However, usually I have had to have an injection to iduce ovulation.  Just wondered on what day I should start taking clomid (currently 3rd day)? Do I need to go for regular scans? Has anyone used clomid and what are the procedures prescribed. Can I just administer this myself on a natural cycle?  

Anyone used clomid with PCO has it helped and what was the procedure? Did you also have to see your doc? 

Thanks
bonzi


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Bonzi

I havent got PCO but I was prescribed Clomid following being unable to conceive for a year after two miscarriages.  I only had one ovary (the other was lost due to endometriosis) and my remaining ovary had a chocolate cyst in it ( unknown to me).  I was given Clomid for three months and did not have any scans during this time.  I later complained of severe pain and eventually had a scan which showed a large chocolate cyst.  I nearly lost my remaining ovary to this but luckily got a second opinion from an endometrosis and fertility specialist who managed to save it.  Luckily after two IVFs I am now pregnant.

I know this may seem irrelevant in some ways to you and is a different situation to yours but I think it shows the importance of regular monitoring and the need for scans as any cysts which are present can grow and cause problems

Hope this is helpful and good luck

Love Cathy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although I ovulate naturally I was prescribed 6mths of clomid to "boost" (basically more eggs released).

I had monitoring for the first 3mths...follicle tracking scans & then I had progesterone blood tests 1st & 4th months.  We are having private treatment so paid for everything.

I think it is very much dependent on the consultant and clinics individual procedures...and of course funding !!  There are lots of women who are on clomid & have limited or no monitoring...some may have an initial scan during 1st month & some progesterone blood tests, others may just have the blood tests...however, irrelevant of that, the consultant and/or GP is aware that clomid has been prescribed.

Progesterone is usually checked on cd21 but this is really only good if you ovulate on cd14 & should ideally be checked 7 days past ovulation as this is when it peaks.

Have you actually been prescribed clomid again   If you've not actually been prescribed it & are considering self administering then personally I think it is very irresponsible & definitely not advisable.

Clomid is a potent fertility drug & even if your consultant decided not to monitor they would still be aware of you taking it...and however you responded last time could be completely different to this time.

Apologies if I've misinterpreted your post & you didn't mean you intended to self administer...its just that self medicating is very unwise & could actually do you more harm than good, especially considering you have PCOS.

Some GPs are able/willing to prescribe clomid but I believe it is usually administered by consultant.  Have you discussed taking clomid again 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I have been prescribed clomid on several occasions (over the years I must have had more than 10 cycles) and never once did I get a single scan or get the trigger injection.  It all depends on what hospital you attend.  Mine's budget unfortunately didn't stretch to proper monitoring.

Sam


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Bonzi,

I had 3 months of clomid last year and had to go for regular scans, once aweek, this is to ensure you do not develop any cysts. I took clomid days 2 to 6 in my cycle. 
I was seeing a private consultant, so I don't know how it works in NHS hospitals.

Good luck
Angel wings


----------

